# [A] Masscre Sunwell 6/6 Recruitment - Perenolde PvE



## Massacre Perenolde (26. Juli 2008)

Massacre sucht für die aktuellen 25er Instanzen und für das kommende AddOn folgende Klassen im Speziellen:

*Priest (Shadow oder Holy)
Shaman (Resto oder Enhance)
Paladin (Holy)
Hexenmeister
Jäger (BM oder SV)*

Spieler anderer Klassen und Speccungen sind auch willkommen und werden nicht kategorisch ausgeschlossen.

Nimm Dir bitte nicht nur 5 Minuten Zeit, um deine Bewerbung zu schreiben, denn je mehr Mühe und Sorgfalt Du investiert, desto größer ist deine Chance.

Es gibt einige Vorraussetzungen, die wir als „must have“ sehen und unbedingt in deiner Bewerbung vorkommen sollten.


Folgende Infos über Dich sind für uns relevant:

- entsprechendes T6 Equipment
- Sunwellerfahrung ist ein großes PLUS!
- Armorylink und Angaben über Resigear, Raidskillung
- Auszüge aus WoWWebstats (!)
- Link zum UI Screenshot sowie Auflistung der Keybindings (bitte alle)
- Hervorragendes Klassenverständnis der eigenen Klasse (Erfahrungen mit anderen Klassen im Raid sind ein Plus)
- Möglichst große WoW Classic und WoW BC Erfahrung
- Sehr hohe Kritikfähigkeit(!!!)
- Hohe Konzentrationsfähigkeit im Progress und zu Farmraids: Tu was man Dir sagt!
- Bist du ein Spieler, der sich konstruktiv ins Raidgeschehen einbringen kann?
- Optimale taktische Vorbereitung auf jeden Boss, d.h. aktuell auch Sunwell
- Nahezu 100% Raidattendance (bitte mit Beleg, z.B. altes DKP-System)
- Persönlicher Hintergrund in Bezug auf die Entwicklung der Raidattendance
- Farmbereitschaft auf höchstem Niveau (besonders in Bezug auf raiddienliche Berufe)
- Bereitschaft den Raid in jeglicher Hinsicht zu unterstützen (Farmevents, Attunements)
- Sehr stabile technische Vorraussetzungen was Hardware und Connection anbelangt
- Ventrilo und ein funktionierendes Mikrofon, welches du auch benutzt
- Welche Addons nutzt du?
- Erfahrungen mit Theorycraft - insbesondere Bossanalysing
- Eventuelle PvP-Erfahrung (nicht zwingend notwendig)
- Gildenhistory bzw. Serverhistory (Begründung)
- Allgemeine MMO-Erfahrung
- Was erwartest du von Massacre?
- Warum willst du gerade zu uns?

Unsere Raidzeiten im Progress sind :

Mo 19-23h
Di 19-23h
Mi 19-23h
Do 19-23h
Fr 19-23h
So 15-20h

Derzeit clearen wir Sunwell und ab und an BT/Hyjal.
An den „freien“ Tagen findet noch regelmäßig das ZA Timed Event statt.


Bewerbung bitte über das Formular bei uns auf der Page unter „Recruitment“.
Wenn Du noch Fragen haben solltest, wende dich bitte Ingame an „Odesu“ oder "Tetsia".


Viel Erfolg bei eurer Bewerbung

Massacre Raidlead: „Odesu / Tetsia"
massacre-gaming.com


----------



## Massacre Perenolde (28. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Titanus (28. Juli 2008)

/push XD

Ps.: so weit werd ich nie kommen Pro-Gamer ftw ^^


----------



## Suhayl (28. Juli 2008)

Titanus schrieb:


> /push XD
> 
> Ps.: so weit werd ich nie kommen Pro-Gamer ftw ^^



Doch wenn man sehr viel zeit mit WoW verbringt, und ich wüsste nicht was daran so toll sein sollte ein "Pro-Gamer zu sein.


btw was heißt oder bedeutet sehr hohe Kritikfähigkeit? Wird man gleich voll geheult wenn man was falsch macht und beim zweiten mal fliegt man oder was?

Naja das alles liest sichh alles etwas komisch auch für 6/6 SW:
Tu was man dir sagt! lol
Farmbereitschaft auf höchstem Niveau. Reichen den 4 Stunden WoW pro tag nicht aus? Muss man dan auch noch 2 Stunden farmen?
Persönlicher Hintergrund in Bezug auf die Entwicklung der Raidattendance. Kapier ich nicht? Ist es ein plus Arbeitslos zu sein, um dadurch die 100%
raidattendance zu erreichen?
Weil mit Beruf wird es doch sehr schwer sein während dem Progress bei allen Raids dabei zu sein. Außer man lässt das RL etwas zu kurz kommen.

Es könnte sicher nicht schaden auch eure Raidzeiten ausserhalb des progresses  aufzulisten.


Ps: Ich dachte immer es heißt Skillungen....Speccungen ist wohl eher nicht so gebräuchlich.


----------



## Suhayl (28. Juli 2008)

Suhayl schrieb:


> Doch wenn man sehr viel zeit mit WoW verbringt, und ich wüsste nicht was daran so toll sein sollte ein "Pro-Gamer zu sein.
> 
> 
> btw was heißt oder bedeutet sehr hohe Kritikfähigkeit? Wird man gleich voll geheult wenn man was falsch macht und beim zweiten mal fliegt man oder was?
> ...


----------



## Masterlock (30. Juli 2008)

Massacre schrieb:


> Folgende Infos über Dich sind für uns relevant:
> 
> - entsprechendes T6 Equipment
> - Sunwellerfahrung ist ein großes PLUS!
> ...


Sry, ich würde mich bei Euch nicht wohl fühlen. Eure Anforderungen schrecken eher Leute ab.
Ich habe auch noch nie eine Gilde gesehen, die soviele Anforderungen an ihre Member hat.
Warum nennt ihr euch nicht gleich Nihilium. 

Echt, wenn ich sowas lese, vergeht mir der Spaß an dem Spiel.


----------



## Suhayl (30. Juli 2008)

Jo...und wenn man jetzt sagt ja das muss halt so sein für SW, dann stimmt das auch nicht so ganz.
Es gibt auch Gilden die mit nur drei oder vier raidtagen 5/6 SW haben und die anforderungen nicht ganz so hoch stecken, und ich denke das man dort mehr spass am spiel hat, denn das ist ja wow nunmal, ein spiel.

PS: Jo sry für doppelpost da oben die seite hatte iwie probs bei mir
PPS: groß und kleinschreibung ist in foren nicht ein muss^^


----------



## Totelius (31. Juli 2008)

öhm.....ihr raidet alle tage bis auf samstag :O?
wo bleibt denn da der spaß,2 mal inner woche,okay,aber 6mal in der woche 4 stunden,das is doch banal,das kann ja gar kein spaß machen und dnan nch vorher farmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schonmal was von "RL" und Freunde Treffen gehört :O?
ich find so was einfach nur krank:O,scheiß pro-gamer-.-


----------



## Thuzur (7. August 2008)

Zu diesem Thema hat der gute Herr Olnigg doch mal einen netten Beitrag verfasst...

Ich werde mich als arbeitender Familienvater nie in eine solche Gilde verlaufen. Allerdings werde ich auch nie in diese Raisinstanzen kommen. Man kann halt nicht alles haben.
Für mich klingt es auch nach Arbeit und Stress, wenn ich sechs mal in der Woche vier Stunden hochkonzentriert Kritik einstecken soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber im ernst, manche mögen es halt, manche fallen dabei in Korea tot vom Stuhl...

Ein anderes hier beiläufig erwähntes Thema: Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Für mich zählt auch Rechtschreibung und Grammatik dazu. Wieso muss das in Foren nicht sein??? Diese kulturellen Erungenschaften haben durchaus ihren Sinn.
Richtig angewendet machen sie Texte nämlich verständlich und übersichtlicher.

Ich bin kein Deutschlehrer und sicher nicht perfekt in dieser hinsicht. Aber ein wenig Mühe darf man schon mal in seine beiträge investieren.

Vielen Dank für´s zuhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (7. August 2008)

Massacre schrieb:


> - Link zum UI Screenshot sowie Auflistung der Keybindings (bitte alle)
> 
> - Nahezu 100% Raidattendance (bitte mit Beleg, z.B. altes DKP-System)



schon alleine die beiden dinger hier. die keybindings... kontrolliert ihr das dann auch irgendwie, damit der player diese ja auch benutzt. unverständlich, wirklich. aber ich hoffe ihr habt noch lange spass mit der gilde.


----------



## Tic0 (7. August 2008)

Eigentlich Flame ich ja keine "Pro-Gilden", aber *DAS* ist ja mal die größte Lachnummer
seit langem die ich gelesen habe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Congrats!


----------



## Tundohr (8. August 2008)

Bewirbt man sich hier in ner Gilde oder bei nem Arbeitgeber mit nem Gehalt von 5.000€ / Monat? Die Anforderungen sind ja schlimmer als ne Stellenausschreibung.


----------



## Monasaxx (8. August 2008)

Tundohr schrieb:


> Bewirbt man sich hier in ner Gilde oder bei nem Arbeitgeber mit nem Gehalt von 5.000€ / Monat? Die Anforderungen sind ja schlimmer als ne Stellenausschreibung.



das hab ich mir auch grade gedacht beim durchlesen.
mich würde mal interessieren wieviele leute bei denen arbeitslos sind bzw arbeiten gehen.


PS:ich dachte immer ich spiel ein Spiel^^


----------



## Matago (8. August 2008)

Halli Hallo

Also normalerweise Flame ich keine Posts, wenn mir ein Beitrag nicht gefällt dann lese ich den einfach nicht.
Aber heute muss ich schon fast eine Ausnahme machen.

Als ich eure Anforderungen durchgelesen habe ist mir die Luft weggeblieben.

Welche Leute machen bei sowas mit und lassen sich sowas gefallen ????

6 mal in der Woche 4 Stunden Raiden, an den *freien* Tagen , HAHA ich sehe
nur einen freien TAG das ZA Time Event. und dann zusätzlich zum Raiden noch farmen
auf dem *höchsten* Niveau. Was für mich heisst nochmal mindesten drei bis vier 
Stunden farmen !!!

Ihr wisst schon das das nur ein Spiel ist und es auch ein Leben ausserhalb gibt "da scheint sogar die Sonne".

Für mich gibt es nur eine Gruppe von Menschen die sich sowas antun, auch wenn es jetzt eine Pauschalisierung ist:

Und zwar Leute die im RL nix erreicht haben, heisst keinen Beruf oder wenigstens keinen erfolgreichen, 
keine Frau (Freundin), keine Kinder, keine Freunde und sonst auch nix.
Und solche Leute profilieren sich dann darüber, da sie ja im RL keine Annerkennung bekommen, dass sie im SW
oder IF rumstehen mit den Zwilingsklingen von Illidan und lassen sich bewundern. Die einzige Annerkennung 
und Bewunderung die sie im bisherigen Leben bekommen haben.

Und wer mir erzählen will dass das nicht stimmt lebt an der Realität vorbei, denn wenn ich einen Beruf habe acht bis 
10 Stunden am Tag
eine Frau oder Freundin die meiner Aufmerksamkeit bedarf evtl. Kinder um die ich mich kümmere nach der Arbeit 
und Freunde mit denen ich ab zu ausgehe dann habe ich devinitiv nicht 7 oder 8 Stunden Zeit jeden Tag um zu spielen.
Denn der Tag hat nur 24 Stunden, glaub ich zumindest.

So long

P.S.  Und auch wenn ich spiele möchte ich Spass haben, heisst ab und zu ein Witz im TS, mich mit den Gildenmembern
unterhalten udn nicht hochkonzentriert auf dem Bildschirm kucken und mich wegen jedem Fehler anscheissen zu lassen.
Und komischerweise geben uns (mir) die Randoms die wir mitnehmen recht, sie sagen alle dass sie noch nie bei einer
so lustigen Gruppe im Raid waren und sie wollen öfter mit uns mitkommen. Und ob wir ein oder zwei mal öfter Wipen
als andere das interessiert uns nicht wirklich.


----------

